# Stimulus money



## paratrooper

Any of you seeing any of it as of yet? We've filed our taxes electronically for the last several years, so our direct deposit info. should be on file with the IRS. Still no money.


----------



## Cait43

Our account was credited with $2400 on April 14th...........


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Could I borrow a coupla bucks?

Just 'till next Thursday...
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Could I borrow a coupla bucks?
> 
> Just 'till next Thursday...
> .


Steve, I'm sure you're familiar with TANSTAAFL. 
This may be another example of it. 
While we're not taxed on it, if you investigate a little bit you will see the money is considered a tax credit for our 2020 taxes. Not sure what that means as far as the effect when we file our 2020 taxes next year.
I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## pic

I know some who've received it. 
I'm Still waiting.


----------



## yellowtr

It is my understanding this $ is an advance on your 2020 tax return. If the govt. does not owe you a refund > than the $ you receive today, you will owe the govt. $ on your 2020 return next Spring. Sort of asking your boss for advance to hold you over until payday. So if you get a paper check, deposit it. If you dont need the $, dont spend it. By the way, ours was DD yesterday.


----------



## PhuBai70

Got mine yesterday morning.


----------



## PhuBai70

I don't know if this will help:

https://www.businessinsider.com/personal-finance/will-we-have-to-pay-back-stimulus-check-2020-4


----------



## paratrooper

From what I have heard, the stimulus money is neither an advance nor will it be taxed. 

There is no obligation to pay it back in any way. 

Of course, I do recall being told that we will build a wall down south, and Mexico will pay for it.


----------



## wirenut

Got mine today.
Income tax refund on Monday.
Life is good..


----------



## b-g-k

Didn't qualify.... no Trump tax dollar redistribution pew for me .


----------



## KeithinFlorida

I gave my 1200 to the local foodbank


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I wish there were a way to like your post more than once!


----------



## pic

KeithinFlorida said:


> I gave my 1200 to the local foodbank


You must be a bleeding heart liberal, ( trump hater ) . 
I don't believe you sent it to a food bank. Are you kidding? 
They are more corrupt then the democrats.


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> You must be a bleeding heart liberal, ( trump hater ) .
> I don't believe you sent it to a food bank. Are you kidding?
> They are more corrupt then the democrats.


What'd you do, get up on the wrong side of the bed today?


----------



## pic

People line up at food banks, who don't even need the food. 
It's an opportunity, people are greedy which hurts the needy. 
Toilet paper, soap, and many other essentials are hoarded unnecessarily. 
Food banks should be monitored, so the needy get the supplies.
It's a liberal handout without any censoring.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> What'd you do, get up on the wrong side of the bed today?


Lol, that is kinda harsh, I'm sorry.
Just for my bad attitude, I'm gonna give my check to the suffering animals , I get a free t shirt,


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> People line up at food banks, who don't even need the food.
> It's an opportunity, people are greedy which hurts the needy.
> Toilet paper, soap, and many other essentials are hoarded unnecessarily.
> Food banks should be monitored, so the needy get the supplies.
> It's a liberal handout without any censoring.


I've seen the lines of cars waiting to get food from a food bank. And yes, there's plenty of them. But, who's to say who needs it or not? How would one go about proving those in need from those who aren't?

The human species is the most imperfect of any inhabiting this planet, bar none. That having been said, all that we can do as a society, is to try and do the right thing. It'll never be 100% perfect. Sometimes, we don't even get close. But, we keep trying.


----------



## Goldwing

I saw on the fake news today about 100 new cars in line for free food boxes in Atlanta. New Grand Cherokees cost around $50K. There were quite a few of them in line.HMMMM>

GW


----------



## pic

We c


paratrooper said:


> I've seen the lines of cars waiting to get food from a food bank. And yes, there's plenty of them. But, who's to say who needs it or not? How would one go about proving those in need from those who aren't?
> 
> The human species is the most imperfect of any inhabiting this planet, bar none. That having been said, all that we can do as a society, is to try and do the right thing. It'll never be 100% perfect. Sometimes, we don't even get close. But, we keep trying.


We can use a bathroom scale, 50 lbs overweight, hit the road. 
We seen you drive in with that new Expedition, hit the road


----------



## paratrooper

That's part of the problem. People buying new or newer vehicles cause they had a job and the money was coming in to pay for them. Job is gone in the wink of an eye, and in this current state of affairs, I'd think it would be kind of hard to sell a new or newer vehicle all that easily, quickly enough.


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> I saw on the fake news today about 100 new cars in line for free food boxes in Atlanta. New Grand Cherokees cost around $50K. There were quite a few of them in line.HMMMM>
> 
> GW


I've seen where there were 1000's of cars in line.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> That's part of the problem. People buying new or newer vehicles cause they had a job and the money was coming in to pay for them. Job is gone in the wink of an eye, and in this current state of affairs, I'd think it would be kind of hard to sell a new or newer vehicle all that easily, quickly enough.


Car payments are being deferred, along with mortgage payments.


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Car payments are being deferred, along with mortgage payments.


Deferred being the key term. If no money is coming in, deferred or not, you're still in the red.

The vast majority of those living in the country of ours, live paycheck to paycheck. Lots of those deferments mean a balloon payment. How do you save up when there's no money being generated?


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Deferred being the key term. If no money is coming in, deferred or not, you're still in the red.
> 
> The vast majority of those living in the country of ours, live paycheck to paycheck. Lots of those deferments mean a balloon payment. How do you save up when there's no money being generated?


Unemployment is already being paid out, they're receiving an additional 
600$ on top of their regular amount, plus a stimulus check


----------



## pic

I deferred my mortgage payment, just in case the government comes along with more stimulus to eliminate that deferment


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Unemployment is already being paid out, they're receiving an additional
> 600$ on top of their regular amount, plus a stimulus check


From what I have seen and heard, untold 100's of 1000's are having trouble even being able to file for any benefits.

I'm still waiting on our stimulus checks. Good thing we weren't broke. When we do get our checks, I'm thinking about donating all the money to a motorcycle shop to help the homeless that can't afford a m/c.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> From what I have seen and heard, untold 100's of 1000's are having trouble even being able to file for any benefits.
> 
> I'm still waiting on our stimulus checks. Good thing we weren't broke. When we do get our checks, I'm thinking about donating all the money to a motorcycle shop to help the homeless that can't afford a m/c.


I'm directly involved in that charity, I could absolutely make sure your money gets to where it needs to be. 
Best of all, I'll send you two t- shirts. 
I private messaged you all the information. 
You're doing a great service to the needy (PWAM) "People Without A Motorcycle"
I'll need your t shirt size .

The people who are in need, should receive the benefits from the food bank, but people take advantage and those who truly need the food suffer.


----------



## KeithinFlorida

pic said:


> You must be a bleeding heart liberal, ( trump hater ) .
> I don't believe you sent it to a food bank. Are you kidding?
> They are more corrupt then the democrats.


You obviously don't know what you're talking about. You need to worry about your ownself before hurling insults and accusations from a keyboard. If you don't like my post skip by it.


----------



## paratrooper

KeithinFlorida said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about


Ah, don't mind ole Pic. He talks about a lot of stuff he knows little about.


----------



## tony pasley

I gave my money to my favorite charities, my local LGS, my local Feed Store and my rainy day fund.


----------



## Goldwing

If I get a check, I am going to endorse it and mail it off to Pic.........................NAH!

I will use it to help with security for the family.

I've started tipping cashiers $5 at each transaction. They DO appreciate the gesture. If you have the means, do likewise.

GW


----------



## RK3369

Goldwing said:


> I saw on the fake news today about 100 new cars in line for free food boxes in Atlanta. New Grand Cherokees cost around $50K. There were quite a few of them in line.HMMMM>
> 
> GW


Used to see it all the time in Public Housing and Section 8. When we opened up the waiting lists people drove in to submit housing applications like locusts, .many of them drove Lincoln's, Ford Excursions, Mercedes and BMW's. Sure makes you scratch your head how someone who was supposed to be low income could get A Mercedes or Excursion? There is income Verification involved but it takes about 2 years to go through the process and catch the scammers. Made me believe more so that people are basically greedy and will take advantage of others.


----------



## pic

KeithinFlorida said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about. You need to worry about your ownself before hurling insults and accusations from a keyboard. If you don't like my post skip by it.


Your absolutely correct, I should ignore a bullshit post, without comment.
My bad, even though I don't believe you ever donated to a food bank, it's your prerogative to pretend


----------



## pic

KeithinFlorida said:


> You obviously don't know what you're talking about. You need to worry about your ownself before hurling insults and accusations from a keyboard. If you don't like my post skip by it.


PhuBai70 said:
(Forget about guns for awhile. I called Turner's yesterday at 1:00 and there were 150 people in the store. The guy said when they opened there were about 100 people waiting to get in.
Screw toilet paper, I want my Glock and my Henry. The waiting period was up Thursday but now I don't know when I can get them.
Oh, and screw the MSM for fueling this panic simply to make Trump look bad)
*Keithinflorida says,
Trump needed no help to make himself look bad. Just about EVERYTHING he said in his news conference was either wrong or a lie.*

*Are you "sail design" in disguise ?
What kind of response to phuBai70 was that ?*


----------



## Tangof

pic said:


> People line up at food banks, who don't even need the food.
> It's an opportunity, people are greedy which hurts the needy.
> Toilet paper, soap, and many other essentials are hoarded unnecessarily.
> Food banks should be monitored, so the needy get the supplies.
> It's a liberal handout without any censoring.


I agree with you, but no need to be bitter about it. Food banks are among the most abused aid programs out there. My Sister, volunteers at one and she told me the whole program is one abuse after the other. They do curbside now. Three Adults in one car get three rations of food. They go back and unload then get in another car with a different driver and do it again. And again. Then sell the food to buy Cigarettes and Liquor. The Children maybe skinny but Big Momma isn't.


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> I agree with you, but no need to be bitter about it. Food banks are among the most abused aid programs out there. My Sister, volunteers at one and she told me the whole program is one abuse after the other. They do curbside now. Three Adults in one car get three rations of food. They go back and unload then get in another car with a different driver and do it again. And again. Then sell the food to buy Cigarettes and Liquor. The Children maybe skinny but Big Momma isn't.


Thank you Tandof,
Many on this forum use CNN , Foxnews, Facebook to be relied upon.
It's unbelievable , how soon we forget.


----------



## paratrooper

I'd never argue the point that food banks are never abused. And, it's too bad that they are. 

But, it's just human nature to take the easy road, if at all possible. Not saying that's right, or I'm justifying or endorsing it in any way. I'm not. 

But, until the food banks start requiring ID, things ain't gonna change. I've never had to utilize the generosity of a food bank, so some might require ID, I just don't know.


----------



## tony pasley

Several years ago I had a very good year from my garden and offered local food banks and churches to get what was left and 1 small local church was the only ones to come and gleen what was there. That church's young people come ever year now to gleen and hand out what they get.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

tony pasley said:


> Several years ago I had a very good year from my garden and offered local food banks and churches to get what was left and 1 small local church was the only ones to come and gleen what was there. That church's young people come ever year now to gleen and hand out what they get.


Long as you never tell them What you fertilize it with.


----------



## mdi

I don't think the food banks are only for the destitute, long term unemployed. I think they are also to supplement those that need groceries now, regardless if a year ago they had enough for a $60,000 car. Yes, there will be abuses, but the idea is good. I may run out of grocery money even though I retired from a $90,000+ job several years ago and who knows, the company I retired from may lay off the payroll/pension department and I'll not get any checks for quite a while...


----------



## RK3369

Part of the reason we are seeing the problems economically we are seeing lately is because the government has made it too easy to live from paycheck to paycheck. Too easy to get by nowadays with a little food assistance or welfare assistance, rent assistance, utility bill assistance. These programs have taken away the need for people to get out and hustle to get what they need to survive and to put some extra food or savings aside And keep the rent and utility bills paid. Result, people have become dependents on social welfare programs as a way of life. Then you get an economic downturn like this and all those who are just getting by on minimum wage are suddenly in real trouble.


----------



## paratrooper

My DIL is a server @ Chili's. For those of you that don't know what Chili's is, it's a Mexican themed restaurant.

She does okay there financially. My wife told me that she now gets *$800.00 A WEEK* from unemployment insurance benefits.

She never made anything close to that while working for her agreed to wages. I know that isn't going to last forever, but still, it's way over the top.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> My DIL is a server @ Chili's. For those of you that don't know what Chili's is, it's a Mexican themed restaurant.
> 
> She does okay there financially. My wife told me that she now gets *$800.00 A WEEK* from unemployment insurance benefits.
> 
> She never made anything close to that while working for her agreed to wages. I know that isn't going to last forever, but still, it's way over the top.


Extra 600 Until July 31st maybe longer plus 39 weeks of unemployment . , hopefully the extra money will be spent by the receiver . (Stimulus money Stimulates the economy
I know some who are clearing 1200$ a week on unemployment


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Extra 600 Until July 31st maybe longer plus 39 weeks of unemployment . , hopefully the extra money will be spent by the receiver . (Stimulus money Stimulates the economy
> I know some who are clearing 1200$ a week on unemployment


Oh, there won't be a problem with her stimulating the economy will all that money. She's *NEVER* had any issues or problems spending more money than she has.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Oh, there won't be a problem with her stimulating the economy will all that money. She's *NEVER* had any issues or problems spending more money than she has.


Lmao, my daughter the same way.

I'm her primary stimulus fund.

She's a registered nurse working 12 hour shifts hooking up dialysis patients. She makes good money. Where does the money go??

She does have three boys. I grew up with two brothers and we wore the hinges out on the refrigerator, lol

The government should use special spenders like my daughter to jump start the economy, lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

BackyardCowboy said:


> Long as you never tell them What you fertilize it with.


We have a friend who grows asparagus, which takes up all of her garden in the right season.
Asparagus is fertilized with raw horse manure, just as it comes from the horse.

When our friend is showing off her asparagus, she demonstrates the high quality of her crop by reaching down, picking a stalk from out of the horse hockey, and eating it.

Not me! I'd wash it first.
You'd never know where that horse manure had been!
.


----------



## RK3369

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We have a friend who grows asparagus, which takes up all of her garden in the right season.
> Asparagus is fertilized with raw horse manure, just as it comes from the horse.
> 
> When our friend is showing off her asparagus, she demonstrates the high quality of her crop by reaching down, picking a stalk from out of the horse hockey, and eating it.
> 
> Not me! I'd wash it first.
> You'd never know where that horse manure had been!
> .


Yeah, but you know some of where it's been, and that makes it likely highly laced with bacteria and lord knows what else. On the bright side though, there may also be some undigested oats or corn in there. Good for supplementing carbs...


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Lmao, my daughter the same way.
> 
> I'm her primary stimulus fund.
> 
> She's a registered nurse working 12 hour shifts hooking up dialysis patients. She makes good money. Where does the money go??
> 
> She does have three boys. I grew up with two brothers and we wore the hinges out on the refrigerator, lol
> 
> The government should use special spenders like my daughter to jump start the economy, lol.


My mother was a nurse. Nurses are the backbone of the medical industry.

*In my book, nurses are the tops!* Please thank her for me, for doing what she does.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> My mother was a nurse. Nurses are the backbone of the medical industry.
> 
> *In my book, nurses are the tops!* Please thank her for me, for doing what she does.


Thank you,

She's dealing with a few positive covid patients in upstate NY, . VERY Stressful, but an essential need.

She told me she had to strap down an uncooperative patient who ripped off their mask, pulled out some of the dialysis hookups. Happens often .

Dialysis patients are also stressed because of their condition, and don't want to be there.

The protective gear they're supplying to the employees IMO makes them vulnerable to exposure.


----------



## rickclark28

Same thing with the money the government said they are giving to small business's, over 600 BILLION dollars gone. Who got the money and why? Where does all this cash go? What a joke and not a very funny one. It's all fake news and crap. Socialism is failing but being supported by Hollywood and the media. I guess if you keep pushing lies society ends up buying into their agenda like usual. Just like sheep going to the slaughter house. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## rickclark28

Nurses are some of the best we have in this fight and they need our support now. God Bless Nurses!


----------



## RK3369

This is just preconditioning for socialism and guaranteed minimum income. You’ve got to forget about those random impulses to be productive and contribute to some greater capitalist good. Learn to sit home, watch the TV, become a couch potato and accept the fact that socialism is taking over and soon nobody will have to do anything, for the government will provide all we need. Food, healthcare and spending money. Pure Utopia, as long as you stay under control. Oh, and your guns? Don’t worry, the government will give you scrap value for them during the buyback periods.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Not interested in getting political concerning the economy. I think we are headed into a financial disaster. Unemployment is higher than at the time of the Great Depression. Americans for the most part have been living in life styles well beyond their means. Teens driving in luxury cars. A need for larger and larger homes that are just not necessary. (McMansions).

Americans have taken every thing for granted way too long. And It is not going to get better for a long time.
Yes, I received my stimulus money.* And it went right into saving. *

By the way, just watched again the movie *"THE BIG SHORT"*. Seens Americans never learn.


----------



## pic

Jeb Stuart said:


> Not interested in getting political concerning the economy. I think we are headed into a financial disaster. Unemployment is higher than at the time of the Great Depression. Americans for the most part have been living in life styles well beyond their means. Teens driving in luxury cars. A need for larger and larger homes that are just not necessary. (McMansions).
> 
> Americans have taken every thing for granted way too long. And It is not going to get better for a long time.
> Yes, I received my stimulus money.* And it went right into saving. *
> 
> By the way, just watched again the movie *"THE BIG SHORT"*. Seens Americans never learn.


We need to get this country "opened for business"
We over reached in closing down the economy, imo.


----------



## paratrooper

We're still waiting on our money. We haven't received a tax refund from the Fed for a few years. But yet, we pay what we owe via our direct deposit checking account. 

Our tax guy says it could be a while before we see anything.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> We're still waiting on our money. We haven't received a tax refund from the Fed for a few years. But yet, we pay what we owe via our direct deposit checking account.
> 
> Our tax guy says it could be a while before we see anything.


I haven't received mine either, but I did access an IRS tracking link.
Had to enter an account with routing number


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> I haven't received mine either, but I did access an IRS tracking link.
> Had to enter an account with routing number


I tried doing that, and it stated that the info. I put in, wasn't the same as what they had on record.

I've tried three time so far.............


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> I tried doing that, and it stated that the info. I put in, wasn't the same as what they had on record.
> 
> I've tried three time so far.............


Hmm, I imagine you already tried both addresses.


----------



## rickclark28

Americans have taken things for granted and this last "pandemic" episode really puts a spotlight on our societies weakness on so many levels.
*Good to start lessons at the home front and I like that expression "McMansions" it does some it up.
*That movies looks interesting so I may give a look. We have some time now.
*We may have more ranges open after April 6th. around her and I can not wait to get back to normal training. We have limited access at least for now.
Keep your powder dry and your family safe! All of you...rick


----------



## paratrooper

pic said:


> Hmm, I imagine you already tried both addresses.


I did.

They wouldn't tell me what info. wasn't matching up.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> I did.
> 
> They wouldn't tell me what info. wasn't matching up.


You'll eventually get it one way or the other,( mail maybe )
This link here, you've probably already checked it out.
BUT, they do update everyday, including inability to access correct info glitches.

https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment


----------



## paratrooper

They were just saying on the news, that the web-site in question is having "technical issues". 

They plan to update it as soon as possible.


----------



## curly1943

This is not new we have just another step to control us. For the last 60 yrs. people have been getting "FREE" things until it is expected. Any time the Gov. gives you something "FREE" they take something else away but don't necessarily tell about it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> They were just saying on the news, that the web-site in question is having "technical issues".
> 
> They plan to update it as soon as possible.


I wonder if it's because Trump is looking for his Stimulus check?


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Reminds me of the Joke.

A woman goes out shopping and comes home to find her credit card missing. Husband say's, "Do Not worry Dear, I will take care of it for you".
Months go by and the wife keeps coming up the the husband and asking when she is going to get card back. The husband just keeps putting her off.
Finally the credit card company calls up and say's they found a person who had stolen the credit card along with others. They told him, the thief had made a number of purchases on the card. Husband told them, he knew about that.
They then asked why he had not reported this? He replied. *"Because the thief was spending less than my wife".*


----------



## RK3369

rickclark28 said:


> Americans have taken things for granted and this last "pandemic" episode really puts a spotlight on our societies weakness on so many levels.
> *Good to start lessons at the home front and I like that expression "McMansions" it does some it up.
> *That movies looks interesting so I may give a look. We have some time now.
> *We may have more ranges open after April 6th. around her and I can not wait to get back to normal training. We have limited access at least for now.
> Keep your powder dry and your family safe! All of you...rick


"Societies weakness" is an excellent description. We have tossed aside the concept of family, taken to reliance on many outside sources for our sustenance, and allowed the government to replace our social structure. Now we see how inept either political party or our government, in general, is at dealing with any of this system breakdown. Larger cracks are starting to surface in our system with regard to the food supply. Meat plants are shutdown, farmers can't ship milk, and the results are showing up in supermarket shortages. When people can't get food, there will be looting and robbing starting. I fear we are only seeing the beginning of this breakdown.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

My Brother in Law works for the Giant Distributor "Cisco Foods". He just made it through a round of layoffs and firings. Of which there were many, and thousands throughout the country.


----------



## RK3369

Jeb Stuart said:


> My Brother in Law works for the Giant Distributor "Cisco Foods". He just made it through a round of layoffs and firings. Of which there were many, and thousands throughout the country.


Well, like everyone else, if they can't get their product to ship out due to supply chain shortages, they can't makes sales and can't pay their expenses like payroll. I am concerned that this is only beginning. Trump has issued an EO to make meat packing plants remain open, but if their employees get sick, and many already are, how will they meet the need for meat? This is not going to get any better in the near term because it's just starting to hit our food supply system. Again, food shortages will quickly result in political unrest.


----------



## rickclark28

People are still sitting back on there hands and not taking these issues serious. What if it gets worse and we loose the food supply or the power grid. I am trying not to be a alarmist but I get a bad feeling when I look at all the cracks highlighted by this last attempt at power control. I do not trust either political party and I see the "Constitution" getting eroded as time goes on. Crime has increased and the government is not ever going to protect us IMHO. Crashing the economy is another way to take over society. Disarming the citizens is one of the first steps to control. When they take away your ability to protect your property and your loved ones its down hill. Giving criminals protection and releasing them to cause more harm is criminal itself. It may not be as serious as I make it out and hopefully Americans can come together and get passed all this.


----------



## RK3369

I also hope Americans can come together but there are too many out there that believe in a globalist system and think that we need to cure all problems at the expense of the “haves”. Removing personal initiative is not the answer, imo. What concerns me now is that our government and both parties have shown how incompetent that are at dealing with any of this. And shutting down the economy will only support more calls for more socialism and government control. Look at the amount of money being put into the system by all these relief programs. The next generation will have an insurmountable amount of debt to deal with. This country can not continue under this scenario.


----------



## RK3369

back to stimulus money. I have seen nothing so far in spite of having filed and paid via ach bank debit for the past two years, and received direct deposit refunds the two years prior to that, no change in bank account.

I have two clients who I have filed for PPP loans through SBA. One, who is a large depositor in a small bank was funded within a week of the application for slightly over $100k. The other, who is a small not for profit with accounts in a large bank applied for about the same amount of money and has heard nothing to date. It appears that what is happening is that the larger more influential customers are getting fast approval, and the smaller businesses that really need the help are being pushed to the end of the line for many reasons. Another government program that is clearly not helping those who really need the help. This is why I believe our government is completely incompetent.


----------



## rickclark28

1.) I agree. 100% Too many friends did not get any stimulus money and NO friends with small business's received any help. Is anyone tracking the cash? The other issue is they have no answers and the systems are crashing around them and they present that they are doing "wonderful things for us"! Another issue is unemployment that the States are bulking on. Anyone else see a perfect storm here?
2.) Your post is spot on. The government is completely incompetent for sure. There can be no doubt about that now. It is very obvious we are being pushed down hill.
3.) You want to be positive and be part of the solution but they make it very hard. I will continue to take of my family and help neighbors as much as possible. We need leaders on both sides to step up and end this. The virus issue remains as well with many issues not addressed. This is going to turn into a major power struggle. 
I am done ranting on this and will go back to putting my Ruger back together.


----------



## pic

Shutting down the country and economy is the craziest, most politically motivated we've been SUCKED INTO.
The deaths were exaggerated ( misleading ) .
The masks , unless properly used ( fitted ) and disposed of properly becomes an article of contamination.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure DOES NOT APPLY HERE..
We applied a pound of cure for AN OUNCE Of PREVENTION .

We've sent thousands of young people into harms way throughout history COMING HOME IN BODY BAGS, TO PRESERVE OUR ECONOMY, OUR WAY OF LIFE.

THE AMERICAN REVOLUTION, CIVIL WAR were economically motivated.
Isn't Our economy , way of life worth any sacrifice to MAINTAIN , OTHER THEN THRUSTING OUR COUNTRY INTO A possible depression

Now we have a bunch of politicians shutting down our way of life, WHY? 
DOES NOT MAKE SENSE. !! 
Politicallly charged event.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/08/world/europe/coronavirus-conspiracy-theories.html


----------



## rickclark28

This! Politically charged power struggle for sure. 
"Now we have a bunch of politicians shutting down our way of life, WHY?
DOES NOT MAKE SENSE. !! "
*If we get a chance to vote this November it will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## pic

rickclark28 said:


> This! Politically charged power struggle for sure.
> "Now we have a bunch of politicians shutting down our way of life, WHY?
> DOES NOT MAKE SENSE. !! "
> *If we get a chance to vote this November it will be interesting to see what happens.


They (Dems) anticipated Trump fighting or leaning to keep the economy open .
The economy has been Trumps positive talking point.
TRUMP no doubt had to take the current course of action , he hired fauci, and the most extremist isolationists to deal with this political, media driven, virus.
Great move on Trumps part to "smell the coffee"*"read the writing on the wall" lol.
It's all very measured, the FED was properly involved, billions of dollars of stimulus money, unlike the Great Depression, the fed was new, and didn't realize the actions needed during this type of crisis ( Great Depression). Real or manufactured, doesn't matter, it's happening.

If the reopening of the country (which will be fought tooth n nail with Dems)
Comes out as a great positive for this country, TRUMP will be favored in the voters eyes.
People will re-access in hindsight the severity of this pandemic.
If all goes well, I don't know if the Dems have anymore feet left to shoot themselves.
Shoulda been shooting their toes, lol.


----------



## RK3369

I fear the Dems will fight reopening tooth and nail because they know this is their best and final chance to get rid of Trump by the next election. Whether or not this pandemic was man made by China or a natural event doesn’t really matter now. The .dems, primarily Pelosi, saw early on that this was a huge opportunity to make Trump look incompetent and like a bumbling fool in response to this issue. They will fight like hell to continue this shut down right up to the election. Notice who’s reopening? Republican governed states, not Left leaning states.

according to the unemployment numbers, we are already in another Great Depression. It’s too late to prevent that. Dems will ride this wild horse for all they can get out of it. Better be ready for the next fight about gun rights, it’s comin after 2020. Get your guns and ammo now before it’s too late. Look at what Blackface Northam is doing in Virginia if you don’t believe it.


----------



## Jeb Stuart

I live in Virginia and consider Northam a enemy of state and Country. His followers are destroying every thing Good about Virginia. Destruction of our monuments, our Heritage, destruction of schools, neighborhoods, etc. The entitlement followers. Schools now using Propaganda and even changing history with lies. The "Politically Correct Nonsense is so far over the top" is is obscene. Northam and his followers have one goal. It is not about the 2A. It is about POWER! If they can strip good Americans of the right to bear arms, then they win. They will then go on to other things. Take the guns out of law abiding citizens. Make them all sitting ducks. And you can bet that his followers in majority do not care about a law. They know they will still be armed.


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> I fear the Dems will fight reopening tooth and nail because they know this is their best and final chance to get rid of Trump by the next election. Whether or not this pandemic was man made by China or a natural event doesn't really matter now. The .dems, primarily Pelosi, saw early on that this was a huge opportunity to make Trump look incompetent and like a bumbling fool in response to this issue. They will fight like hell to continue this shut down right up to the election. Notice who's reopening? Republican governed states, not Left leaning states.
> 
> according to the unemployment numbers, we are already in another Great Depression. It's too late to prevent that. Dems will ride this wild horse for all they can get out of it. Better be ready for the next fight about gun rights, it's comin after 2020. Get your guns and ammo now before it's too late. Look at what Blackface Northam is doing in Virginia if you don't believe it.


Exactly right, The advantage we have today vs the Great Depression, we have an established middle class ( with an amount of wealth ) and the knowledge of counter measures. I would like to exaggerate about the existing great economy we had beforehand, but only time will tell. 
Well said


----------



## RK3369

Jeb Stuart said:


> I live in Virginia and consider Northam a enemy of state and Country. His followers are destroying every thing Good about Virginia. Destruction of our monuments, our Heritage, destruction of schools, neighborhoods, etc. The entitlement followers. Schools now using Propaganda and even changing history with lies. The "Politically Correct Nonsense is so far over the top" is is obscene. Northam and his followers have one goal. It is not about the 2A. It is about POWER! If they can strip good Americans of the right to bear arms, then they win. They will then go on to other things. Take the guns out of law abiding citizens. Make them all sitting ducks. And you can bet that his followers in majority do not care about a law. They know they will still be armed.


I truly feel sorry for you, but it is exactly what happened to upstate NY over the last 20 years. Upstate has a rich hunting and gun ownership heritage, but Cuomo and the downstate Democrats have done everything possible to take that away. Be careful and fight it with everything you can. It may never come back.


----------



## Philco

I'm still waiting to stimulate the economy. tic tok, tic tok............


----------



## paratrooper

I went back to the IRS "Get My Refund" site today. In the past, the info. I provided didn't match the info. the IRS had on file for some reason. I tried at least 4, maybe 5 times, and kept getting kicked out.

I went back in, and put in the same information as I did in the past, and it was accepted. This time, I got a step further and it asked for some of our tax info., as well as our bank's checking routing and account info. I gladly provided that.

My attempt this time, was *successful*.

So.....if any of you have experienced the same problems as I did, go back in and see if it has changed for you.


----------



## Goldwing

paratrooper said:


> I went back to the IRS "Get My Refund" site today. In the past, the info. I provided didn't match the info. the IRS had on file for some reason. I tried at least 4, maybe 5 times, and kept getting kicked out.
> 
> I went back in, and put in the same information as I did in the past, and it was accepted. This time, I got a step further and it asked for some of our tax info., as well as our bank's checking routing and account info. I gladly provided that.
> 
> My attempt this time, was *successful*.
> 
> So.....if any of you have experienced the same problems as I did, go back in and see if it has changed for you.


WOW!
You seem to be doing OK with a new house and shopping for a new motorcycle. 
Maybe think about those who really need help.
I don't need or expect a present from the government just because I can qualify for it.
I am disappointed.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> WOW!
> You seem to be doing OK with a new house and shopping for a new motorcycle.
> Maybe think about those who really need help.
> I don't need or expect a present from the government just because I can qualify for it.
> I am disappointed.
> 
> GW


I guess I should have checked with you 1st before I gave any thought to a stimulus check.

Sorry to have disappointed you.


----------



## Goldwing

Sarcasm duly noted.
There are too many people that suck on the public tit that have the means to take care of themselves.
If you want to join in with them, have at it. At least do us the favor of continuing to abstain from voting. I would hate to have you cancel out my vote.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

Goldwing said:


> Sarcasm duly noted.
> There are too many people that suck on the public tit that have the means to take care of themselves.
> If you want to join in with them, have at it. At least do us the favor of continuing to abstain from voting. I would hate to have you cancel out my vote.
> 
> GW


I've been a working stiff all my life. Worked my ass off for everything I own. I give to charity in my own way. Always paid my fair share of taxes.

Served my country and my community all of my adult life. Took one in the chest and been stabbed twice, and beat once with a pipe, all in the line of duty. Recovered each and every time, expecting nothing in return from society. No disability either.

And, no need to worry about me voting. I don't see anyone worthy of voting for.


----------



## Goldwing

Enjoy your stimulus money.

GW


----------



## paratrooper

Whatever!


----------



## denner

paratrooper said:


> I went back to the IRS "Get My Refund" site today. In the past, the info. I provided didn't match the info. the IRS had on file for some reason. I tried at least 4, maybe 5 times, and kept getting kicked out.
> 
> I went back in, and put in the same information as I did in the past, and it was accepted. This time, I got a step further and it asked for some of our tax info., as well as our bank's checking routing and account info. I gladly provided that.
> 
> My attempt this time, was *successful*.
> 
> So.....if any of you have experienced the same problems as I did, go back in and see if it has changed for you.


You tried awful hard for a check sent to you by the greatest president since Teddy Roosevelt. Trump?
Hillary wouldn't of sent you any check!, lol


----------



## paratrooper

denner said:


> You tried awful hard for a check sent to you by the greatest president since Teddy Roosevelt. Trump?
> Hillary wouldn't of sent you any check!, lol


Once we receive our checks, we plan to donate 100% of them. I didn't mention that fact earlier, didn't think anyone would care.

I only mention it now, cause it now seems to be an issue.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Wife and I have been buying groceries and donating them to our town food pantry in the name of the American Legion post we belong to.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> Once we receive our checks, we plan to donate 100% of them. I didn't mention that fact earlier, cause no one seemed to care.
> 
> I only mention it now, cause it seems to be an issue.


Lmao, 
Donate ???
Are you flipping crazy ? 
You need to act on the stimulus money as it's intended purpose, it's your civic duty. 
Spend it on something,


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> I've been a working stiff all my life. Worked my ass off for everything I own. I give to charity in my own way. Always paid my fair share of taxes.
> 
> Served my country and my community all of my adult life. Took one in the chest and been stabbed twice, and beat once with a pipe, all in the line of duty. Recovered each and every time, expecting nothing in return from society. No disability either.
> 
> And, no need to worry about me voting. I don't see anyone worthy of voting for.


GOLDWING is messing with you, lol


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Many years ago I knew a guy that did some kind of in home estimating,, maybe it was for flooring or something,,,He mentioned that in a lot of the homes where he knew the people were on welfare, the home was nice and warm in the winter, because the government paid for their utilities and they had their welfare check to pay for the new floor, and the more kids they had the more money they got..


----------



## Goldwing

pic said:


> GOLDWING is messing with you, lol


Just expressing my opinion. Taking a handout to be a philanthropist and donate it, if that is your intention is bullshit.
You in fact took the money from other taxpayers and use it to feel like you are a better person for it.
If you want to be charitable use your own money!

GW


----------



## Cait43

Time to break out the>>>>>>>>>


----------



## paratrooper

If I wanted your opinion, I would have asked for it long ago. You sure talk a lot of shit as if you are perfect. Chances are, you are far from it. I've never known a perfect person, or one even coming close.

It is what it is, and you and I are done with it. I'm done wasting my time communicating with you.

The next time you decide to walk on water, make sure to hold your breath as you go under.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Slowalkintexan said:


> Many years ago I knew a guy that did some kind of in home estimating,, maybe it was for flooring or something,,,He mentioned that in a lot of the homes where he knew the people were on welfare, the home was nice and warm in the winter, because the government paid for their utilities and they had their welfare check to pay for the new floor, and the more kids they had the more money they got..


While this is true, at least occasionally anyway, the welfare-funded family living in that well-heated home was very likely at least ill-fed, and maybe starving.

First of all, welfare and food stamps does not equal an appropriate diet for growing children, especially if they're going to school. And the school lunch program isn't much help either.
But, second, it is also frequently true that the grownups (not "parents" by any means) in that welfare-funded home are very likely spending their welfare income on alcoholic drinks and (or) mind-altering substances. Or a new floor. The kids get short schrift.
And then, third, although it's true that more kids equals more welfare income, that income is never enough to generate any kind of comfort for anybody receiving it. That's why the dependence upon alcohol and drugs.

The rules of welfare almost universally decree that there may be only one adult wage earner in the home. The presence of a second adult, a father for instance, reduces the welfare income. Thus, welfare children are almost always badly parented and uncontrolled.

There is no "good part" to welfare, or any other dole, for that matter. And yet every form of dole makes it as difficult as possible for the recipient to escape from it into earning a decent wage.
All dole systems are self-perpetuating, and force recipients into an inescapable downward spiral.


----------



## paratrooper

The IRS "Get My Payment" site said that it will be deposited into our account on May 13.


----------



## jacinda

Still waiting.


----------



## pic

paratrooper said:


> The IRS "Get My Payment" site said that it will be deposited into our account on May 13.


Then go stimulate the economy. 
Bleeding hearts got us into this mess


----------



## aarondhgraham

Just got mine direct deposited today.

I put $200 in a nook for Federal Taxes,,,
The rest is going directly into my savings account.

Aarond

.


----------



## RK3369

I’m still waiting too but my next SS payment is coming overnight. I’m hoping the stimulus money is with it. I’ll let you know.


----------



## RK3369

Steve M1911A1 said:


> While this is true, at least occasionally anyway, the welfare-funded family living in that well-heated home was very likely at least ill-fed, and maybe starving.
> 
> First of all, welfare and food stamps does not equal an appropriate diet for growing children, especially if they're going to school. And the school lunch program isn't much help either.
> But, second, it is also frequently true that the grownups (not "parents" by any means) in that welfare-funded home are very likely spending their welfare income on alcoholic drinks and (or) mind-altering substances. Or a new floor. The kids get short schrift.
> And then, third, although it's true that more kids equals more welfare income, that income is never enough to generate any kind of comfort for anybody receiving it. That's why the dependence upon alcohol and drugs.
> 
> The rules of welfare almost universally decree that there may be only one adult wage earner in the home. The presence of a second adult, a father for instance, reduces the welfare income. Thus, welfare children are almost always badly parented and uncontrolled.
> 
> There is no "good part" to welfare, or any other dole, for that matter. And yet every form of dole makes it as difficult as possible for the recipient to escape from it into earning a decent wage.
> All dole systems are self-perpetuating, and force recipients into an inescapable downward spiral.


Or are they the product of people who are already on that downward spiral? One thing that really confuses me immensely....if the school lunch program is so critical to this country's children, how in hell has this country existed for 200 years before there was a school lunch program? Are we all of a sudden lacking this thing called "personal responsibility"? When I was a child going to school, my mother either made my lunch or gave me lunch money. There was no school lunch free lunch program. I think we are changing society for the Worse by allowing the substitution of the public school system, and thereby society in general, for the parent within the family. And thus, children are going hungry because schools are closed and there is no school lunch program. Where the hell are the parents? It's not ok to tell the parents they aren't responsible. They had the children, they need to deal with them and feed, clothe and raise them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Parents who actually parent are very rare in today's America.


----------



## paratrooper

Too many adults in this day & age, treat their children as equals. My parents wanted to know how I felt about things, but they didn't base their decisions on that. 

And, my brothers and I learned very quickly that we didn't challenge what we were told to do. There was no debating the issue. It got done......or else.


----------



## paratrooper

The eagle landed today.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

paratrooper said:


> The eagle landed today.


I thought in Military Parlance it was: "The Eagle Sh*t today"


----------



## paratrooper

BackyardCowboy said:


> I thought in Military Parlance it was: "The Eagle Sh*t today"


It is........but I was trying to be politically correct.

I do that from time to time, just to throw everyone off.


----------



## RK3369

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Parents who actually parent are very rare in today's America.


Because the Liberals have made it too easy for them to avoid any responsibility for that, or much else.

on another subject, checked the IRS.gov site today. They said my stimulus check is being mailed on the 15th. We'll see.


----------



## BackyardCowboy

RK3369 said:


> on another subject, checked the IRS.gov site today. They said my stimulus check is being mailed on the 15th. We'll see.


Yes it will be.
I gave them my address to send it to you so you won't have to make the hard decision about "Free" money.


----------



## RK3369

BackyardCowboy said:


> Yes it will be.
> I gave them my address to send it to you so you won't have to make the hard decision about "Free" money.


Gee thanks....I appreciate your concern. Do you, by chance, work for the government, or if not, you must be a Democrat believing that I can't manage my own money??


----------



## paratrooper

RK3369 said:


> Gee thanks....I appreciate your concern. Do you, by chance, work for the government, or if not, you must be a Democrat believing that I can't manage my own money??


I get the feeling he's a closet democrat.


----------



## Goldwing

I got a feeling this thread has turned sour. 


paratrooper said:


> I get the feeling he's a closet democrat.


?


----------



## BackyardCowboy

RK3369 said:


> Gee thanks....I appreciate your concern. Do you, by chance, work for the government, or if not, you must be a Democrat believing that I can't manage my own money??


It's not that they don't think you can't manage your own money, they just think they can do it better. 
(And no, I'm not a Democrat, I just want a different repub in office)


----------



## terryna

I didn't get it


----------



## BackyardCowboy

terryna said:


> I didn't get it


The stimulus check or our jokes?


----------



## RK3369

BackyardCowboy said:


> The stimulus check or our jokes?


Either????


----------



## BackyardCowboy

RK3369 said:


> Either????


----------



## paratrooper

Or?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Since the stimulus money handout is a total scam, we're putting ours, just received yesterday, into savings, to help us pay our income tax burden for 2019.

Total scam? Certainly it is.
Where does the money come from?
There's two possible sources: It's either money which you gave the government as part of your taxes, or it's money that the government never had, and created by merely printing more of it. Or it's a little of both.

In the first case, it's been your own money all along; or, worse, if you didn't pay income tax last year, it's someone else's money, and it shouldn't've been given to you. Giving you someone else's money is a perverted form of Socialism, which disincentivizes working for a living, and which destroys the nation's economy.

In the second case, when the government prints more fiat money (fiat money: it has no intrinsic value), and you accept it for use and use it, the process artificially inflates the money supply, and thereby causes the money that you have to lose its value.
Although our government is convinced that "just a little bit of inflation" is good for our economy, it isn't really true. Inflation means that our money loses value on almost a daily basis, buying less and less of what we need. It also means that we retired folks, living on fixed incomes, will eventually end up unable to afford the costs of life.

So we're saving our stimulus money to use in paying our income tax burden, thereby short-circuiting our government's neat little pseudo-stimulus scam.


----------



## Tangof

I actually paid almost the exact amount in income tax. There's a moral there somewhere.


----------



## RK3369

Finally received a PAPER stimulus check today. Have no idea why because I have filed and paid or received refunds electronically for the last 5 years except for, oh yeah, the President wanted his name on the check. Ridiculous. I generally support Trump but this is not called for. It is paid political advertising and if the .dems want to object they are 100% correct in my opinion. To me, this just makes Trump look like more of a buffoon.


----------



## paratrooper

RK3369 said:


> Finally received a PAPER stimulus check today. Have no idea why because I have filed and paid or received refunds electronically for the last 5 years except for, oh yeah, the President wanted his name on the check. Ridiculous. I generally support Trump but this is not called for. It is paid political advertising and if the .dems want to object they are 100% correct in my opinion. To me, this just makes Trump look like more of a buffoon.


Like he needs more help.


----------



## Goldwing

If you want to vote democrat, have at it. Trump will win without your vote.

GW


----------



## pic

Goldwing said:


> If you want to vote democrat, have at it. Trump will win without your vote.
> 
> GW


Obvious Trump haters trying to mask their true feelings . ( n95 )


----------



## Goldwing

Sail Design was at least honest about his point of view. I respect that!

GW


----------



## pic

Goldwing said:


> Sail Design was at least honest about his point of view. I respect that!
> 
> GW


Lmao , that's too funny. We should be beating up on Biden.

I hear the Dems are trying to establish more articles of impeachment.
Jerry nadler, Adam schiffty, pelosi.

I can ignore Trumps Narcissistic attitude, especially when it's benefiting the economy, military, foreign affairs.

The USA was becoming a politically correct, socially correct, militarily weak country. Obama had a chance to be a great president , but he caused more division in those eight years,,, and Obama continues with his destructive, divisiveness.

Obamas is definitely the worst president I've known in my lifetime. Literally trying to transform the country into a gay liberal progressive foundation.
People are turning GAY because Obama made it an acceptable cool thing, OUR FIRST crack smoking GAY PRESIDENT who frequented Chicago gay bath houses.
Same upper class gay bath houses JESSIE SMOLLET goes to.

https://www.amazon.com/Barack-Obama-Larry-Sinclair-Cocaine/dp/0615345069

USA voters couldn't take it anymore. Trump is a breath of fresh air !

I believe much of the narcissism is a result of the media under reporting or not reporting at all ,,,the positive accomplishments Trump has achieved.

Voting Democrats this November equals disaster. The Dems want to see the economy tank. Why is it the Dems are resisting when it comes to opening the country?


----------



## RK3369

I won’t vote Democrat simply because I feel their agenda is the wrong choice for this country. My point was that , regardless of party, Trump having his name printed on Paper stimulus checks just to get it out there is paid political advertising and cost the taxpayers how many millions of tax dollars? I have filed and paid taxes electronically for over 5 years. There was no reason the government couldn’t have sent my stimulus money via ach payment as they have done for more than 5 years now with tax refunds and payments. An ach payment costs pennies to process, but a printed check costs paper, ink, an envelope to mail it in and the postage. Plus now I have to waste the gas to drive the check to an atm to deposit it. What a friggin waste. Trump wasted our tax dollars by this stunt and I find it objectionable and It only makes him look all the more like a pompous ass.
imo, he needs to act more like a President than an egomaniac.

and I watched the broadcast of his meeting yesterday from the White House. It’s really getting sickening what a bunch of Ass kissers he has in the administration. I wonder if any of them Really know anything more than about how to kiss Trumps Ass?


----------



## Goldwing

RK3369 said:


> I won't vote Democrat simply because I feel their agenda is the wrong choice for this country. My point was that , regardless of party, Trump having his name printed on Paper stimulus checks just to get it out there is paid political advertising and cost the taxpayers how many millions of tax dollars? I have filed and paid taxes electronically for over 5 years. There was no reason the government couldn't have sent my stimulus money via ach payment as they have done for more than 5 years now with tax refunds and payments. Trump wasted our tax dollars by this stunt and I find it objectionable and only makes him look all the more like a pompous ass.
> imo, he needs to act more like a President than an egomaniac.


Just send the check back if you are so offended by Trumps signature.

GW


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> I won't vote Democrat simply because I feel their agenda is the wrong choice for this country. My point was that , regardless of party, Trump having his name printed on Paper stimulus checks just to get it out there is paid political advertising and cost the taxpayers how many millions of tax dollars? I have filed and paid taxes electronically for over 5 years. There was no reason the government couldn't have sent my stimulus money via ach payment as they have done for more than 5 years now with tax refunds and payments. Trump wasted our tax dollars by this stunt and I find it objectionable and only makes him look all the more like a pompous ass.
> imo, he needs to act more like a President than an egomaniac.


That's typical of the bullshit Trump has been enduring throughout his presidency. An attack on a signature, OMG ,, THE INJUSTICE .

You're taking a simple signature ( you are in the minority,most were direct deposit ) and finding fault. Where did you screw up to cause an additional taxpayer expense of a stamp n envelope? ,lol .


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> I won't vote Democrat simply because I feel their agenda is the wrong choice for this country. My point was that , regardless of party, Trump having his name printed on Paper stimulus checks just to get it out there is paid political advertising and cost the taxpayers how many millions of tax dollars? I have filed and paid taxes electronically for over 5 years. There was no reason the government couldn't have sent my stimulus money via ach payment as they have done for more than 5 years now with tax refunds and payments. Trump wasted our tax dollars by this stunt and I find it objectionable and only makes him look all the more like a pompous ass.
> imo, he needs to act more like a President than an egomaniac.


What's their agenda? Please give details.
I don't know what their agenda is , other then getting Trump out of office.


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> What's their agenda? Please give details.
> I don't know what their agenda is , other then getting Trump out of office.
> View attachment 18486


1 Healthcare-control healthcare and you control the people

2 Poverty-increase the poverty level as high as possible, poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them to live.

3 Debt--increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty.

4 Gun control--Remove the ability to defend themselves from the Government. That way you are able to create a police state.

5 Welfare--Take control of every aspect of their lives (food, housing, income).

6 Education--Take control of what people read and listen to--take control of what children learn in school.

7 Religion--Remove the belief in God from the Government and schools.

8 Class warfare--Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. This will cause more discontent and it will be easier to take (tax) the wealthy with the support of the poor.

9 Open borders

10 Universal basic income

11 Eliminate the electoral college for a popular vote

12 Globalism--Giving the UN control over both our foreign and domestic policies.

13 Reparations for slavery

14 Free college tuition--Colleges and Universities will become part of our public education system.

15 Relief of student debt

16 Health care for all--Including for all of the illegal invaders.

17 Eliminate voter ID laws

18 Abolish the Bill of Rights--By declaring the Constitution as a "living breathing document" subject to the whims of activist judges.

19 Establish multiculturalism--We will no longer be a sovereign nation.

Did I leave anything out?


----------



## paratrooper

Nothing like a little political discussion to bring out the best in everyone. 

Discussing P&R usually settles nothing.


----------



## Goldwing

Not the best in everyone I'm afraid. 

GW


----------



## RK3369

desertman said:


> 1 Healthcare-control healthcare and you control the people
> 
> 2 Poverty-increase the poverty level as high as possible, poor people are easier to control and will not fight back if you are providing everything for them to live.
> 
> 3 Debt--increase the debt to an unsustainable level. That way you are able to increase taxes, and this will produce more poverty.
> 
> 4 Gun control--Remove the ability to defend themselves from the Government. That way you are able to create a police state.
> 
> 5 Welfare--Take control of every aspect of their lives (food, housing, income).
> 
> 6 Education--Take control of what people read and listen to--take control of what children learn in school.
> 
> 7 Religion--Remove the belief in God from the Government and schools.
> 
> 8 Class warfare--Divide the people into the wealthy and the poor. This will cause more discontent and it will be easier to take (tax) the wealthy with the support of the poor.
> 
> 9 Open borders
> 
> 10 Universal basic income
> 
> 11 Eliminate the electoral college for a popular vote
> 
> 12 Globalism--Giving the UN control over both our foreign and domestic policies.
> 
> 13 Reparations for slavery
> 
> 14 Free college tuition--Colleges and Universities will become part of our public education system.
> 
> 15 Relief of student debt
> 
> 16 Health care for all--Including for all of the illegal invaders.
> 
> 17 Eliminate voter ID laws
> 
> 18 Abolish the Bill of Rights--By declaring the Constitution as a "living breathing document" subject to the whims of activist judges.
> 
> 19 Establish multiculturalism--We will no longer be a sovereign nation.
> 
> Did I leave anything out?


Nope, that pretty much sums it up. Thanks...saved me the typing..


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> That's typical of the bullshit Trump has been enduring throughout his presidency. An attack on a signature, OMG ,, THE INJUSTICE .
> 
> You're taking a simple signature ( you are in the minority,most were direct deposit ) and finding fault. Where did you screw up to cause an additional taxpayer expense of a stamp n envelope? ,lol .


To my knowledge, no screwup on my part. As stated I've been filing and either getting refunds or paying via ACH for at least the last 5 years.
you're taking my complaint out of context... for me, yeah, no big deal. But how many hundreds of thousands or millions of paper checks went out needlessly to print .trumps signature? I and my wife receive our Social Security each month via ach. They won't even send a paper check anymore, it's not an option because of the cost and possibility of theft. But it's ok for Trump to waste money like this? He's an egomaniac. i Voted for him as a no vote to Hillary, but if there were a better choice coming up, I'm not sure how much longer I can support all the ass kissers he has in the administration Or his ego gratification needs.


----------



## Goldwing

RK3369 said:


> To my knowledge, no screwup on my part. As stated I've been filing and either getting refunds or paying via ACH for at least the last 5 years.
> you're taking my complaint out of context... for me, yeah, no big deal. But how many hundreds of thousands or millions of paper checks went out needlessly to print .trumps signature? I and my wife receive our Social Security each month via ach. They won't even send a paper check anymore, it's not an option because of the cost and possibility of theft. But it's ok for Trump to waste money like this? He's an egomaniac. i Voted for him as a no vote to Hillary, but if there were a better choice coming up, I'm not sure how much longer I can support all the ass kissers he has in the administration Or his ego gratification needs.


Please just send the check with the mean orange mans name on it back or quit complaining about it.

GW


----------



## RK3369

Fine, I guess you don’t care about wasting public money. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Tangof

I thought it was a joke. No one would be that blatant. I got direct deposit which made me think it was something put out by the Democrat's to make Trump look foolish. It wasn't and he did.


----------



## RK3369

No joke. Paper check in the mail, lower left corner says

”Economic Impact Payment
President Donald J. Trump”.


----------



## paratrooper

I'd heard that it wasn't Trump's idea to put his name on the checks. It was someone else.

Someone else, as in Steven Mnuchin. I'm thinking that if Trump didn't want his name on the checks, it wouldn't be on there.

I'm thinkin it's a pretty safe bet to say that he wanted it on them.

https://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/10900561-181/trump-denied-wanting-his-name


----------



## Goldwing

RK3369 said:


> Fine, I guess you don't care about wasting public money. Thanks for your support.


If Trump is not re-elected the lefties will show you what wasted money is all about.

GW


----------



## pic

Ohh, it's not a signature, I didn't get a paper check . I don't know why yours wasn't a direct deposit.

There's an actual signature on the check I would assume. 
I don't see the extra expense created. I don't know why your getting so upset about it.
The mueller report, impeachment inquiries waisted plenty of taxpayers money,


----------



## pic

What right does he have putting his name on your federally funded stimulus money. It's not like he's our PRESIDENT,LOL.


----------



## desertman

RK3369 said:


> Nope, that pretty much sums it up. Thanks...saved me the typing..


You're welcome! I keep a record of it so I don't have to re-type it.


----------



## rickclark28

Power hungry politicians just want to control society. We wasted so much money trying to get rid of Trump. Congress and the Senate have done NOTHING for it's citizens since taking office. 
*Get everyone to go against each other and strip all liberties. 
*Be grateful you at least received a check. It is a joke about the checks but who cares who signed them. The news media paints a picture that the government is taking care of everyone and helping all small business's. That is a lie!
*Now they have a taste of power and control over this shutdown it will not end. The elections are next and if you are allowed to vote get rid of the politicians that do NOT support the constitution.
*We have more in common and we all have much to loose here.


----------



## RK3369

pic said:


> What right does he have putting his name on your federally funded stimulus money. It's not like he's our PRESIDENT,LOL.


He did not write the legislation authorizing the payments, Congress wrote and authorized it. All he did was sign it into law. Yes, he is the President but not our King. It's not like it was his money to begin with, it's our money to begin with. Regardless, you just don't get it. Just,because he's President doesn't make him any better than anyone else, yet he has his name put on a check to make people think that he's the one responsible for sending them back some of their own money. Ridiculous. And I'm done with this discussion. If you all want to keep accepting this kind of inappropriate behavior from any politician, well I guess that's your problem.


----------



## pic

It's not a crime, it may be a violation of election rules. 
You may appeal the results of the election , plus get a ruling to stop any future stimulus checks from having Trump s name on it. 

The consideration of a protest would bring up the question ? 
"Did the election violation affect the outcome of the election"
They would interview people who received the checks, ask them if the check changed the way you voted


----------



## pic

RK3369 said:


> He did not write the legislation authorizing the payments, Congress wrote and authorized it. All he did was sign it into law. Yes, he is the President but not our King. It's not like it was his money to begin with, it's our money to begin with. Regardless, you just don't get it. Just,because he's President doesn't make him any better than anyone else, yet he has his name put on a check to make people think that he's the one responsible for sending them back some of their own money. Ridiculous. And I'm done with this discussion. If you all want to keep accepting this kind of inappropriate behavior from any politician, well I guess that's your problem.


I can respect your opinion on politics, that's your right. When we both look out the window, I don't see the same picture that you see, that's alright. Maybe your window has a crack in it. ( Teasing ) 
I agree that Trump's name should not be stamped on the stimulus checks especially during an election year. 
What action or actions should be taken??


----------



## pic

We can settle this political thread ( this little dog n pony show )
See who can do the most PUSH-UPS. . Because I'm Joe Biden running for SENATE and I need your vote this SUPER THURSDAY!!


----------

